# Операция на шейном отделе



## гармония тела (2 Ноя 2011)

Была в санатории - сижу на процедуру, в воротнике Шанца. Ко мне подошла женщина, приятная такая, подвижная, глаза горят .. и, так извиняясь спрашивает про ошейник, разговорились.. и она рассказала свою истрию:
Была по турпутевке в Финляндии на автобусе, который попал в аварию. Её с вывихом шейного отдела, раздроблением позвонков - в больнцу. Сразу операция - пластиной (точно не скажу какой и где, врачи сайта быстрее поймут) соединяли позвонки.
Слушайте, товарищи!! .. по ней и не скажешь. Она даже не знает что такое воротник Шанца!!!
Головой крутит куда хочет и ничего не беспокоит.
Это история из жизни.


----------



## скиф (5 Ноя 2011)

Не пойму сути вопроса, у меня С5- С6- С7 - скреплены титановой пластиной, а вместо межпозвонковых дисков стоят протезы из человеческой кости (донорской). Год после операции было неуютно, потом забыл про операцию, жил как все, да вот летом резвился на батуте, неудачно приземлился на голову, теперь шея болит, надеюсь в санатории все нормализуется.


----------



## гармония тела (5 Ноя 2011)

скиф написал(а):


> Не пойму сути вопроса, у меня С5- С6- С7 - скреплены титановой пластиной, а вместо межпозвонковых дисков стоят протезы из человеческой кости (донорской). Год после операции было неуютно, потом забыл про операцию, жил как все, да вот летом резвился на батуте, неудачно приземлился на голову, теперь шея болит, надеюсь в санатории все нормализуется.


А сути никакой нет, просто история из жизни, для успокоения тех, кому страшно.


----------

